# Militia fired on by border patrol on private property



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Border Patrol fires at militia on private property for running off illegals - notice they picked some that didn't have State cops with 'em...heh

I suggest things down here will escalate, for mighty obisis hath heard that his armies are hindered....we'll see.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I thought this was going to be an actual video of the event, it looks like someones personal broadcast. Is there any evidence or proof of the situation other than what this gentleman is reporting?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Dan - typically, he puts links to the stories in the video description below. I'love go get this one...

Also - Google isis, juarez, El paso for viddys of the guys out there on patrol. Be back....

This one was only relative to the road block and the guy they shot at in august. http://www.dcclothesline.com/2014/09/13/militia-threatens-block-border-traffic-texas/

I'll cruise the news. Hey! Why don't we use this to put any border viddy links? Anybody ~
(LOOK below that video for others...duh..I should have caught that before


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> I thought this was going to be an actual video of the event, it looks like someones personal broadcast. Is there any evidence or proof of the situation other than what this gentleman is reporting?


FBI taking over investigation into agent firing weapon at militia member : News : ValleyCentral.com

Yes, It's pretty well documented.

Should the agent have fired? Probably not. Was the Militia guy just as innocent as it's claimed? Don't know.

With the BP having been fired on by the wonderful cartel folks and some of the mexican army I can see why this agent may have been a bit fast on the draw.

And while the BP and TDPS folks are clearly who t hey are when in uniform, someone behind me in Camo holding a rifle or shot gun is going to be at the very least suspect


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Militia Threatens to Block Border Traffic in Texas -

DAHBOO77 seems to do a pretty good job. I watch his vids from time to time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I do know while BP would not fire on Mexicans firing they would have no problem firing on US citizens. No repercussions for them in that case.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> In August, it was reported that a Border Patrol agent opened fire on an armed militia member as he chased a group of illegals near Brownsville, Texas. Consider he did not fire at the illegals he was chasing and fired four shots at the militia member, who immediately dropped his weapon and identified himself as militia.


Curiosome, to say the least!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you for the supporting links folks, that's all I was curious about. You'll have to pardon me if I don't take a youtuber at their word.

It's easy to twist this and make it look like we're firing on our own, but I'm not convinced that's what happened. It's justifiable to think the agent thought he was cartel; wouldn't it be a funny twist if that's the sole reason why he opened fire, even if his ROE didn't permit it? The guy would be a patriot instead of a traitor. Too easy to be twisted either way.

The part I don't agree with; _"Patrolling the border is no place for anyone other than the trained men and women of the USBP", a Rio Grande Valley National Border Patrol Council union said via Twitter._ We wouldn't have to patrol it ourselves if the BP was capable of doing the job. Funding, lack of manpower, lack of interest in some cases... so I'm sorry, but you guys obviously need some help.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Photos Emerge Of 10 "Active Militia Teams" Securing The US-Mexico Border | Zero Hedge

A Good one with pictures. If I was advising, they'd be getting fresh loads of guns and money and leave the rest. There's yummy coyotes out there and I bet plenty guys bummed that this border thing mess up normal hunting. Ahahaha!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I could be wrong but I would say the BP are just following orders and that would be do all in your power to keep the illegals safe and free to enter the US as they please. If that means shooting at legal citizens then do what you must, only the illegals have rights! It seems to me that the federal government wants a confrontation to put citizens in there place!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

_"Patrolling the border is no place for anyone other than the trained men and women of the USBP", a Rio Grande Valley National Border Patrol Council union said via Twitter._

These USBP counsel Union people are just plain clueless and ignorant. Maybe they should push their agents forward to the actual border and be the buffer between the property owners and Mexico instead of forcing these folks to have to pay for security.

I wish I were able to pack up and go join the land owners down there. I would volunteer to do it for just room , food, and bullets.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

The solution to the border problem is in Washington DC. It starts in the WH and goes through congress and the supreme court. We can argue about fixing the problem but until the people re gain control of the government it is all a waste of money and man power. If anyone needs to be shot it is those in government that have trampled on the Constitution and citizens rights. IMO, it is treason and must be treated as such. The BP is only doing what they are paid to do, same as the military and police. It is those in charge that have caused the problems and they alone are to be held responsible. I would say through the courts but they no longer work for the people so that leaves the people to do what must be done to save this country. Talking will NOT fix this problem nor will the vote.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

This is getting to be like Vietnam,the government trying to micromanage something they are totally clueless about!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"Patrolling the border is no place for anyone other than the trained men and women of the USBP", a Rio Grande Valley National Border Patrol Council union said via Twitter.
Seems to me they don't want anyone to see what they are up to.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Seems to me they are just protecting thier jobs. And they are protecting thier ego while they are at it too. "Leave it to the professionals" so to speak, yea whenever they show up. I hazard to guess most people on here are capable of protecting themselves. 

I can see the legality of it too. If they do shoot and kill someone the militias don't have legal authority?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> Seems to me they are just protecting thier jobs. And they are protecting thier ego while they are at it too. "Leave it to the professionals" so to speak, yea whenever they show up. I hazard to guess most people on here are capable of protecting themselves.
> 
> I can see the legality of it too. If they do shoot and kill someone the militias don't have legal authority?


Legal authority. Interesting concept, isn't it? The border is being overrun, the government is essentially aiding and abetting, and the notion of firing upon trespassers is being questioned.

You know, if you take everything that is happening, both here and abroad, there's a good chance you'll feel a sense of urgency regarding preparing. I know I do.

Getting one's spiritual house in order is a good idea, too.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I hope we can at least agree that if a militia man kills someone the one with legal authority will take him away. Whether the shooting was justified or not.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't know, I think if I am North of the border on Horse or 4x and a member on our side shoots at me. We may move some rocks around and he may get his back dirty.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seriously the last thing the DHS wants us to know is what they are doing on the boarded. We already know that agents are help children come into the US. provide transportation and aid to get them here. The last thing they want is some citizen watching them. Border agents are 100% under the control of DHS.
You must remember the DHS clearly and with out a doubt declared Veterans the Number one threat to America. To this day they have never retracted that statement.
Our borders are being over run for one reason , they want them to be. Holder got more than one border agent killed because he wanted to supply those south of the border with guns.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> I hope we can at least agree that if a militia man kills someone the one with legal authority will take him away. Whether the shooting was justified or not.


Legal authority.

Still trying to find a place for agreement.

When those with the "authority" are denying their prime reason for being, is that "authority" _legal_? If one who is not employed by the government is acting in accordance with the foundation of our legal system, are they any less legal?

I know, I seem to be splitting hairs, but it is not hair-splitting at all. When the government is acting outside its authority and is even ignoring its responsibility, what is it? When it is acting in a manner that is harmful to the nation, again, what is it?

We are in one huge mess.

The nation was created to be a nation of law, not nation of laws as some suggest. That means it is founded on certain principles, and all laws are to be rooted in them. This is to keep us from swaying with personal opinion and the wicked hearts of men. A constitutional republic, and not a democracy.

Our concept of law did not begin with the founders; the founders based their understanding in common law. Common law. In accordance to law and not statutes, is it legal for the militia who are protecting these ranchers to fire upon the drug cartels who are intimidating killing them?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We have so lost our national way that I do not think we will ever return. People do not possess the knowledge of our forefathers, and they are no longer even interested in it. I do believe they prefer a comfortable tyranny if it means they get to keep their cable TV and game pod things.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

This thread is all the proof you need to see that talking will solve nothing about illegals. We are talking about splitting hairs on legal rights of someone illegally entering anothers property and yet some think they have rights that should be defended. Bull shit, you enter my home illegally I can blow you away. I have given the people of BP a slight break but in reality they are just as guilty as the government and those entering illegally as they are doing NOTHING to stop them, even helping them by stopping American citizens from protecting they're property while violating the oath they took to up hold the Constitution and it's laws. Either you have laws and enforce them or you don't. But this illegal alien shit isn't about laws, it's about money, control and power and the federal government wants all 3 and screw the American people and the Constitution. Time to get off the high ground and see what reality is and do something about it before it really is to late. The American people have burned to much daylight already. It will be about whether the U.S. continues to exist or not very soon. Some say America is waking up but waking up and doing something are two different things.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Only time will tell ekim.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Authority is only a word that I intended to identify. The government only has authority because it says it has authority. (Whether they exercise that authority properly or not.) It has authority because it says it does and backs it up with force. People always say the pen is mightier than the sword but I don't know how useful a pen is if someone with a sword lobs off your head.... Whoever is in charge only says they are. Its useless without someone to enforce their will. Crack is illegal but does it stop people from selling it? No. Surplus MRAP's stop that. Would anyone stop for a speeding ticket if they were being persued by a meter maid in a three wheeled cart? Something similar actually happened to me. The male meter maid was on a motorized wheelchair and he was waiting for my meter to run out. I had three minutes on it and drove off. Where am I going with this.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Our Politicians are only in charge because of us....meaning we chose one person to lead by what we want. We are ultimately still in charge.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That is how its supposed to work in a perfect world. The Obama fairy is in charge.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

So I do not know what the percentage of preppers, ******** anti gov't groups and etc. is but I am sure the number is very high, and when it comes down to a huge issue, the Gov't will realize we can not stop the masses. I predict high lvls of desertion from the military and law enforcement to keep their own safe. Just unfortunate we would need a coup of some sort to get it handled.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I keep hearing about immigration reform, apparently they want to change the laws. What's wrong with the laws we have on the books right now. What is it going to take for Obumer to enforce those laws. Do we wait until ISIS detonates a nuke next to the White House or in NYC? What do we do to Obumer if it actually happens. Can we charge him with treason?


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I keep hearing about immigration reform, apparently they want to change the laws. What's wrong with the laws we have on the books right now. What is it going to take for Obumer to enforce those laws. Do we wait until ISIS detonates a nuke next to the White House or in NYC? What do we do to Obumer if it actually happens. Can we charge him with treason?


What's it going to take for the President to faithfully execute the laws of the United States? Unfortunately, nothing short of the realistic threat of death or imprisonment for himself or anyone he cares enough about.

Remember James Buchanan, who did absolutely nothing as the Southern states succeeded? Shouldn't he have been tried and convicted of treason? Buchanan aided the domestic enemy in time of rebellion, just as Obama aids both foreign and domestic enemies in a time of a defacto state of war.

Not only should both men have been charged and convicted for treason, but already faced execution of sentence for such.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Sockpuppet said:


> What's it going to take for the President to faithfully execute the laws of the United States? Unfortunately, nothing short of the realistic threat of death or imprisonment for himself or anyone he cares enough about.
> 
> *Remember James Buchanan, who did absolutely nothing as the Southern states succeeded?* Shouldn't he have been tried and convicted of treason? Buchanan aided the domestic enemy in time of rebellion, just as Obama aids both foreign and domestic enemies in a time of a defacto state of war.
> 
> Not only should both men have been charged and convicted for treason, but already faced execution of sentence for such.


I may be wrong on this but didn't most states that agreed to join the Union also put in they're state constitutions that they reserved the right to withdraw(succeed) from the Union and where accepted with that understanding. I'll agree that obama has done enough to be impeached, but the only one who should have been impeached when the southern states succeeded is lincoln for invading those states for doing what was legal for them to do. This country has fought to help other countries succeed from there "home" countries but will not even allow talk about states wishing to have the same right in America! I'd say the federal government wants it both ways. This is way off topic and should be addressed in a seperate post if you wish to have this discussion.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Times like these it would be nice to see MG pop back in and say, "Hey y'all, don't worry; we've been given orders to shoot on sight (invaders, not domestic). We're also deputizing anyone who wants to come down here and lend a hand!".

That one guy with the Call of Duty face mask and the UTG vest... Thank you for your effort, but damn man, tone it down.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Dang, this could lead to some serious problems. Whether you agree with these militias or not, seriously can they make a difference? It would take a whole army of people to really secure that border.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Sockpuppet said:


> No. At least, not until the respective states had already issued their declarations of succession. However, the following phrase from the Declaration of Independence was certainly understood: "Whenever any 'form of government becomes destructive of the ends for which it was established, it is the right of the people to alter or abolish it, and to institute a new government."
> 
> Lincoln could have been impeached, and possibly even been convicted, but the Southern states withdrew their elected Representatives and Senators from the Union government. Barring that and from a pragmatic standpoint, the Constitution provides the President the authority to suppress rebellion, and the conflict was resolved when the Southern opposition capitulated.
> 
> ...


No, I have made my position on this subject. IMO, your response is pure government BS and I would not debate it with a person that appears to be pro government. You are the one that brought the subject up.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

ekim said:


> No, I have made my position on this subject. IMO, your response is pure government BS and I would not debate it with a person that appears to be pro government. You are the one that brought the subject up.


You're a very angry, little person. Whatever you're drinking and/or smoking there, please cut down on it by at least half.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Sockpuppet said:


> You're a very angry, *little person*. Whatever you're drinking and/or smoking there, please cut down on it by at least half.


A problem with short people, you have?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Look at the declaration of indepenence. It makes perfect the way to secede. The Confederacy didn't do it right. Just the way it is.
Does a state have the right? Sure, but it must be properly done.
Study that document. See how it is broken down and what is stated.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> A problem with short people, you have?


No problem. I like midgets. LOL

I'm really hoping the use of a metaphor isn't lost here.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Sockpuppet said:


> You're a very angry, little person. Whatever you're drinking and/or smoking there, please cut down on it by at least half.


Odd how a person who is admittedly dishonest can get away with personal attacks and remain on the board as a disruptive force.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Sockpuppet said:


> No problem. I like midgets. LOL
> 
> I'm really hoping the use of a metaphor isn't lost here.


Yes and I'll bet you have a lot of friends that you refer to in derogatory names.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> Border Patrol fires at militia on private property


It's only polite to return fire.

So where are the citizen militias this time around now that we have so much more people coming in verses 2014?


----------

